# Favorite Disney classic?



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

For me, Beauty and The Beast.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 23, 2007)

Dumbo                       .


----------



## sel (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotta be the lion king ^^


----------



## Ember* (Apr 23, 2007)

Has to be the jungle book for me


----------



## 2D (Apr 23, 2007)

Has to be the Lion King for me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 23, 2007)

Aladdin          .


----------



## Starber (Apr 23, 2007)

The Fox and the Hound.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 23, 2007)

Beauty and The Beast is nice ^^


----------



## Seany (Apr 23, 2007)

The Fox and the Hound, aswell.
But The Lion King is very close to my top favourite.


----------



## Mellie (Apr 23, 2007)

i have way too many
aladdin
beauty & the beast
the lion king
cinderella
snow white


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 23, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For me, Beauty and The Beast.



I love, love, LOVE, Beauty and The Beast. I'm still hoping they'll release a limited edition on dvd since my video player doesn't work and I don't know where the video of it is anyway. 

I have the urge to watch it so badly right now.

The second one has to be Aladdin.

- Don't forget Peter Pan!


----------



## Nico (Apr 23, 2007)

Cinderella. D:


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 23, 2007)

EIther The Little Mermaid or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 23, 2007)

aladdin all the way! "i can show u the world" ah good times, good times


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 23, 2007)

Lion King was always my favorite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

Aladdin. . .


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2007)

Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King.


----------



## Arazial (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll probably be the only one to say this, but Oliver & Company.


----------



## huxter (Apr 24, 2007)

..........alice in wonderland! >.<


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 24, 2007)

The Lion King and Peter Pan are two of my favorites.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 24, 2007)

The Little Mermaid was sweet ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2007)

Disney movies have this ability to piss me off the majority of the time. With that said, there are several that I really enjoy and they are The Sword in the Stone, Lady and the Tramp, and The Rescuers.


----------



## Ash (Apr 26, 2007)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Love it.


----------



## Iria (Apr 26, 2007)

Absolutely loved the Little Mermaid

Even though she was a 16 year old bride ^^


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 28, 2007)

Peter Pan and The Lion King are my favorites.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 28, 2007)

Aladdin and... Aladdin; that's really the only one that comes to mind and part of that is because of the animated series, though I enjoyed the DTVs, as well. Actually, I never got into the third movie for some reason, but even the first movie was awesome. For me there was just a lot to admire; it had a good mix of comedy, fantasy, drama, great songs and featured less conventional Disney heroes/heroines. And, like I said, the animated series rocked.


----------



## xRock (Apr 28, 2007)

*Does Stitch count? T^T He's my favouriteeeeee<3 Of all movies<3*


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 28, 2007)

the lion king. i was cherring for my boy scar the whole time. dude was smaccing lion bitches all over pride rocc. straight gangsta.


Comic Book Guy said:


> For me, Beauty and The Beast.



is you a dude?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2007)

The Lion King with the Hunchback coming in close second. Hunchback was definetly Disney's darkest and most mature classic.


----------



## Kethool (Apr 28, 2007)

Definitely the Lion King, it's probably the movie I've watched most times in my life.


----------



## shizuru (Apr 29, 2007)

lion king thats just great


----------



## anticute (Apr 29, 2007)

*squeaks!* I love Disney movies. I really liked The Lion King movies.


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2007)

Kethool said:


> Definitely the Lion King, it's probably the movie I've watched most times in my life.





UtahCrip said:


> the lion king. i was cherring for my boy scar the whole time. dude was smaccing lion bitches all over pride rocc. straight gangsta.
> 
> 
> is you a dude?



these are some good posts

lion king is my fav


----------



## Blaquejojo (Apr 29, 2007)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:


> Peter Pan and The Lion King are my favorites.



*Ha! Same here! Those exact two were always my favourites too .

My older brothers favourite was the little mermaid. He loved it so much, he asked my mum if they could call me Ariel when I was born  HAHAHA!!

He hates it when I talk about it...heh heh heh*


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Apr 29, 2007)

It's all about _The Lion King_

For awhile I could almost recite the entire movie by heart. :x


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2007)

Lion King. 10 characters


----------



## Birkin (Apr 29, 2007)

The Lion King and 101 Dalmatines. Is that correctly spelled?


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess I would have to probably say The Lion King.


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 29, 2007)

I love Disney movies. <3
Although pretty much anything they've released after 2000 sucks. D: Except for Pixar movies. 

My favourites are Bambi and The Lion King.


----------



## Blaquejojo (Apr 30, 2007)

YEYE!! Go Lion King!! The greatest!


----------



## little nin (Apr 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> The Lion King and 101 Dalmatines. Is that correctly spelled?



Dalmations i think


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

Dumbo.


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 30, 2007)

This is an INCREDIBLY difficult choice. In the end, it probably has to be the Lion King, mainly because Mufasa and Rafiki are made of win.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 30, 2007)

It's The Lion King for me


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 30, 2007)

The Lion King


----------



## Keme (Apr 30, 2007)

One of my favorites would have to be, The Sword in the Stone.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> the lion king. i was cherring for my boy scar the whole time. dude was smaccing lion bitches all over pride rocc. straight gangsta.
> 
> is you a dude?



Yes, I am.

Problem with that?


----------



## Thanatos (May 2, 2007)

The Acid Tongued Viper said:


> One of my favorites would have to be, The Sword in the Stone.



I agree with you there. The wizard duel is one of my favourite disney moments.


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

There are 3 disney categories for me. Old school, 90s and Pixar

Old School - Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella are tied
90s - Beauty and the Beast and Lion King Tied
Pixar - Toy Story and Nemo tied


----------



## elena6375 (May 15, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For me, Beauty and The Beast.



i agree!


----------



## TaoSama (May 22, 2007)

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Emery (May 22, 2007)

Hurcules, bitch.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (May 23, 2007)

Toy Story all the way. It just holds so many wonderful childhood memories in it for me.


----------



## Hatake-sama (May 31, 2007)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Haruno Sakura (May 31, 2007)

It's not quite a classic, but I'll always love Mulan.


----------



## Hope (Jun 1, 2007)

Lion King


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 1, 2007)

Lion King was the shit. That was one hardcore movie.


----------



## asch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hercules  xD


----------



## Shawn_D (Jun 1, 2007)

The Lion King


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

The Fox and the Hound for me


----------



## stardust (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantasia. 

Also love Hercules, The Little Mermaid, Oliver and Company, and Peter Pan.


----------



## Koizumi (Jun 5, 2007)

the little mermaid


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Disney's Fantasia, All the Aladdin movies, Peter Pan, and Hercules.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 6, 2007)

Alice in Wonderland, definitely.


----------



## testxxxx (Jun 6, 2007)

The little mermaid, Peter pan, aladdin.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2007)

robin hood 
and fox and the hound


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2007)

The Lion King - Kick Ass Movie Ever!


----------



## Jayka (Jun 6, 2007)

I like so many, but my favourites are The Sword in the Stone, Beauty and the Beast and Pinocchio


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmm...I'd say out of the Golden Age of Disney, my favorite is a tie between 101 Dalmations and Sleeping Beauty.

Out of the 90's movies, I'd say that Aladdin's my favorite.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2007)

Lion King, even though I felt crushed when I learned that it was originally a remake of Kimba.


----------



## Kuroyoru_Kanji (Jun 7, 2007)

*When I was just a tiny 5 yr old The Little Mermaid was my favorite. I haven't seen it in at least 10 yrs. =/ 

Beauty and the Beast was awesome. So was Aladdin. 

I could never stand Snow White or Cinderella too annoying for me. The Sleeping Beauty was alright. I pretty much like the ones I mentioned the most. Oh, Lion King was the shit too!  *


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sword In The Stone, Robin Hood & #1 - The Lion King.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't choose. My favorite changes daily from Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, and The Little Mermaid. I grew up with those four. They all were released when I was in between the ages of three and eight. Disney was on a roll back then.


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 7, 2007)

Fox and the Hound!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 7, 2007)

The Lion King I even cried when Mufasa died


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 23, 2008)

*Disney Classics*

Which of the Classic 2D Animated Disney movies do you think is the best ( no sequels allowed just the originals) I'll name as many as I can to remind some that might forgot.

Peter Pan
Lion King
Aladdin
Robin Hood
Jungle Book
Snow White
Bambi
Fantasia
Cinderella 
Alice and Wonderland
Hercules


My vote would go to Jungle Book.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2008)

Aladin because it had Jafar who stomped everyone with his sarcasm.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 23, 2008)

Either Aladdin or Fantasia, for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Konoha Theatre, That way


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 23, 2008)

This doesn't belong in the OBD.

But Lion King was my favorite in this list.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

*moved to Konoha Theater*


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 23, 2008)

Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Zapdos (Feb 23, 2008)

The Fox and the Hound why do I not see it on that list


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 23, 2008)

Oliver and company.

It's not on your list.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

Fantasia or Lion King was the best.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 23, 2008)

Fantasia, Aladdin and Lion King.


----------



## Muse (Feb 23, 2008)

Sleeping Beauty.  It had a dragon....'nuff said.


----------



## Felt (Feb 23, 2008)

Lion King is best


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2008)

Aladdin. Everyone knows this, just can't accept it.


----------



## isanon (Feb 23, 2008)

alladin 

also your list lacks little mermaid, aristocats, the three musketeers ect


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Peter Pan
> Lion King
> Aladdin
> Robin Hood
> ...


You forgot:
Beauty and the Beast
101 Dalmatians
The Lady and the Tramp
The Little Mermaid
Winnie the Pooh
Pocahontas
Fox and the Hound
Mulan
Aristocats

Anyways, I liked Aladdin and Lion King.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 23, 2008)

This thread has been done.

Janime


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 23, 2008)

Lion King.
Aladdin.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Feb 23, 2008)

Lion King, Jungle Book & Bambi!


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 24, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> You forgot:
> Beauty and the Beast
> 101 Dalmatians
> The Lady and the Tramp
> ...



I know I forgot a bunch, I couldn't remember them all, I just listed the ones I could remember.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 26, 2008)

Definetly the Lion King.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 26, 2008)

The Rescuers was the best by far


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 26, 2008)

The Lion King, without a doubt. <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 26, 2008)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame is my first fav. then Lion King, and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

My top 5  It's hard to choose..

1.The fox and the hound
2.Alladin
3.The lion King
4.Peter Pan
5.Toy Story


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

lion king

or monsters inc


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 26, 2008)

Um. Oliver and Co. _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ ?


Srsly, if the choice was Live Action I would choose _Enchanted_.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 27, 2008)

has to be the lion king. best movie of all time.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 27, 2008)

Finding Nemo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2008)

lion king      .


----------



## Jaga (Feb 27, 2008)

Lion King, hands down.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't pick. Lion King was great. I loved Aladdin. I thought Pocahontas great. I'm gonna have to go with Mulan though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 6, 2008)

Mulan or Lion King.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Robin Hood.  Probably the most well-written & well-acted of all disney films.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lion King is win.


----------



## SP (Mar 7, 2008)

Oooh so hard to choose... I'd say Aladdin


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lion King

Hunchback of notre dame deserves a mention, it's just that I didn't really appreciate it until I got older.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 10, 2008)

Mulan and Beauty & the Beast. 

Both were disney masterpieces.


----------

